# what does hypo feel like?



## Mumlé (Sep 21, 2010)

L has had several hypos this week, I don't even want to look back in that little book we record everything in.  Maybe even several a day the last few days. Sometimes 3 and a bit, a couple of times down to 2 1/2. She's only 1 so doesn't really look any different. Usually same symptoms as hungry or tired, both of which she usually is when she hypos anyway, e.g before lunch or tea. What does it feel like for her? How bad is it to have 2 point something hypo? She's doing lots of poos the last few days, maybe that all encompassing culprit, teething. Maybe this makes her go hypo as she's losing more sugars and salts? I will ask at the next clinic about night time testing, and the severity of hypos. She had her first half day with the childminder today. My partner D who collected her at lunchtime and was there while C did the lunchtime BM and injection said she probably made the massive bruise there on her leg now, like stabbing into something nasty!! Everyone's nervous first time though! Poor L. I'm worried now we really should test at night. I will tonight, esp because of the day time lows lately. At 3am, as you lot seem to think that's the worst time. Thing is, I am such a MONSTER when I don't get my sleep. Makes it hell for everyone, don't know how we all got through those first few months with newborns twice over. But I will bite the bullet and try it. Anyway, going to ask at clinic and see what they think over here. Quick, to bed, it's nearly 10 and I've got to get up soon!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Charlotte, sorry to hear of the hypos, and it must be very difficult for you to imagine how they might feel. The thing to bear in mind is that, when level drop low, the brain sends out panic signals which cause stress hormones like adrenalin and cortisol to be produced. So, it essentially feels like when you are frightened, but without any actual fear. That's probably not too helpful, I appreciate. What makes a big difference too is the rate at which the blood sugar levels are falling - the quicker it happens, the worse it feels. Sometimes I can drop low, but slowly, so I hardly notice. I can't imagine how it must feel for a 1 year old, but babies are very resilient as everything is a new experience to them, so maybe they are less disturbed than we older types?


----------



## Ellie Jones (Sep 22, 2010)

Hypo?s are slightly different for young children the signals are given but they don?t interpret them or recognise these signals, so it?s a lot harder for adults to pick up on..

It?s a bit like young kids with stomach bugs they are happily playing running around as usual and the first sign of anything wrong it when they throw up, the stomach would have signalled that it?s churning and ready to propel its contents but the child doesn?t take note or really understand what the body is telling it!

Our signals of hypo can very from individual to individual..  I know my BG is approaching the hypo line, as lack energy start to feel anxious for no apparently reasons and I can hear what people are saying to me, but I can?t take it on board it doesn?t sink in..

2-3am is considered the point where the average persons hormone level is at there lowest ebb in the 24 hour cycle, our blood glucose levels are affected by hormone activity, so its considered that this is the point where our BG will also be at it?s lowest point...  Less hormone activity = least effect on blood glucose levels..

But to get a real picture what is happening over-night the BG does need to be tested every hour, but you don?t have to do this over one night, but can be done over different nights as long as the bedtime BG is similar and the day routine has been pretty similar, then you still get a reasonable idea of what is happening..

But I would ask clinic if they?ve got a CGM that you can borrow to monitor what?s happening over night..


----------



## Ruth Goode (Sep 22, 2010)

Im sorry that you finding it hard, I used to check Carly every 2 hours until I picked up her signs of hypos (but I still sometimes didnt get them because she didn't show them) as now I only check her before meal-times, bed-time and at 3am if I feel she isn't high enough at bed-time.  Her signs now are shaking or get very clingly, wanting to go sleep at werid time or asking for biscuits! and sometimes I get it wrong but Im sure you will pick them up sooner or later, good luck and take a day at a time


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 22, 2010)

Wow. You're doing an amazing job Charlotte. All power to you and L.

Can't really add much to what's already been said. Fear, sweating, hunger, weakness.

WHen I was first diagnosed, as a teenager, I would get tingling lips or fingers, trembling, confusion, along with the sweating, but these gradually changed to more like the current ones.

Can't imagine how it must feel when you have no reference for feelings. As said, it must be like every other feeling. Something to get used to and react to. But scary for you. Thankfully, the liver will push out glucose before damage is done.

Rob


----------

